# Lambing season is ALMOST here!!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is our second lambing season. Last year was a gong show!! We bout nine ewes that were SUPPOSED to start lambing at the beginning of November... After TWO MONTHS of constant barn checks, our first ewe lambed New Year's Eve! This year we have 19 ewes that were bred on our schedule and marked with the rams raddle harness! The first two are due march 16th!! I'm really excited for a lambing season that's done on our terms! Fingers crossed my girls have no troubles!! Will upload pics soon!  EEEK 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! You will have to post pics.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good luck! I have a friend who's waiting on the last few of hers.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

There will be lots of pictures lol my family and friends are sick of goat/sheep pics haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy lambing, I just love the little fluffballs! And post as many pics as you want, we won't be annoyed :wink:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

WE LOVE PICS!!!!! can't wait for cute lamb pictures! happy lambing!!!

what kind of sheep do you have?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have 3PB Charolais ewes, 3PB ille de France ewes, and the rest are a Suffolk/Hampshire hybrid. Then I have Hampshire ram, a Charolais ram, an IDF ram, and a Rideau arcott ram! A lot of rams I know. But we're using two to build our flock up and then the other two will be our herd sires!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just love lamb pics  Hurry up and post away!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that girl is huge!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Poor ladies are getting so big and uncomfortable!! We start shearing in a week and then lambing commences in two weeks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

#17 has quite an intense look about her! pretty girls!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol yeah she looks kinda crazy but she is a quiet old gal! We call her maaaa lol most of them have names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How are the guard llamas working for you? They look like they could use a shearing too!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Too cute with the cat  I have one that loves goats


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

The llamas are wonderful! The grey one is a rescue(hence the half gone ears)! She has never been sheared. When I got her it was in the early winter so shearing has to wait until spring after the sheep are sheared! And that's Murphy the cat!! He loves dragging his tail under the sheeps noses driving them crazy haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW , they are huge ! Good luck with lambing  We have a few ewes due too , not sure of their due dates though , so that makes it much more scary for us . Those are some great pictures ! Love the one with the cat and the last one of the alpacas  Gorgeous ! How in the world do you shear a alpaca when they don't want to be sheared ? Oye :crazy:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Those are actually llamas  and well I'll let you know how shearing them goes lol it could be a challenge!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry fezz09 , I really meant Llamas , but my fingers typed alpaca , lol. Good luck with shearing  Your sheep are beautiful


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

NINE DAYS UNTIL LAMBING!!!! I'm getting so excited! Hubby and I went out and cleaned the barn and bedded down fresh straw! We're shearing, vaccinating, and trimming feet this weekend and then we wait... And WAIT lol I was NOT cut out for waiting haha!!















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Looks like the cat is staying out of the way so he/she does not get shorn.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahaha him and the sheep!! As soon as they realize it's shearing time no one wants yo go anywhere near the barn lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love those pictures ! Im just as excited ! We have a few ewes due too !
Our first time ! Good luck  We are looking forward to seeing pictures of new lambs


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Watching tiny lambs/kids bounce around without a care in the world is one of the best parts of owning a farm!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

So we went out to catch sheep to start shearing and noticed this ewes area looked prolapsed... Upon further inspection it is just really swollen on the one side?! Any ideas what happened? She isn't due for at least three weeks. TYIA 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe some sort of injury? Will they swell a bit a couple weeks before giving birth?


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw eight lambs born this morning at a local farm park....it was a truly amazing experience, I am soooo jealous of you for having that happen in your own back yard! Good luck x


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah they do swell this just seemed different!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

WE WILL NEED PICS! lol! 

Good luck!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

FIVE DAYS!!!! All the girls are sheared, vaccinated, dewormed, and feet are trimmed! My husband and I are exhausted but now we can relax a little and do some lambing!! Eeeek!!! Here are some pictures of big round cranky bellies lol






















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh and their haircuts are far from professional looking lol this is my second year shearing, and I have decided I was NOT cut out for grooming of any sort haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet they are happier to have all that fiber off!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah they do seem a little happier... Now they're just huge and miserable lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They look wonderful fezz09  You gotta learn somehow  
I bet they look a hundred percent better then if I did it , lolol. 

I can't wait to see the lambs ! I know you must have posted what type of sheep they are , but could you tell me again ? ( sorry )

Do sheep udders look , behave the same as goats do right before they are going to lamb ? Like being "strutted" and full. Im just learning the technical words here , lolol.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

They do bag up like a goat with the occasional exception! Half the girls are Suffolk/Hampshire, a handful of Charolais and a handful of ille de France! Then my three rams are purebred Hampshire, Rideau arcott, and ille de France!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you so much fezz09  We have Dorpers that are pregnant and I'm learning about them  Thanks for the naming the breeds , they are gorgeous animals for sure  Good luck to you !


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think we might buy six Suffolk/dorper cross ewes! Their due to lamb mid April!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

TOMORROW!! Brownie is due tomorrow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck and happy lambing!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Our lambing season is almost over! Whoohoo! Good luck to you. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone I'm so excited!! I've been out cleaning a winters worth of crap out of my barn since it isn't as frozen anymore and sneaking peeks at the girls as I clean! It looks like shackles(due tomorrow) brownies twin sister might beat her! Brownie is still plugging away at the hay bale looking very big and miserable, while shackles whose belly has dropped considerably since lastnight stands by herself looking very uncomfortable! Still no nesting or nickering so time will tell I guess!! Here is a couple pics of my large ladies!







Shackles is the one with the black face and big white star







And that's poor brownie laying with her hiney towards the camera!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

And here are a couple of my NOT so helpful "helpers" lol















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well still nothing... Maybe tomorrow! It would be nice if just once they did what their supposed to lol. I have noticed brownie has been leaking urine when she walks since yesterday some time. It just dribbles out of her as though she has no control. Other than that she seems just big and pregnant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I didn't realize that sheep could hold out and make us crazy like goats...who knew?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha yeah their doing a mighty fine job!! #22 has dropped a lot since this morning and shackles is getting close I think... Brownie who was SUPPOSED to be due today hasn't dropped and is STILL waddling around eating like a horse lol back out to the barn in a couple hours to do a check before bed I guess! I set up the baby monitor so I could MAYBE hear if there was anything exciting happening, but so far it is just the six goat kids hollering into it!! Haha little buggers are treating it like a karaoke machine! Hopefully I'll be posting pictures of lambs by late morning.... Not getting my hopes up though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

lambies!!!! c'mon girls, you gotta give up the babies at some point or other!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Is Brownie ever BiG , GEEZ !!!! If she had her head down , she would look like a big boulder , lolol. Ok , a fuzzy boulder or maybe one of those big round bales of hay , lol.

Good luck with lambing !!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , and I love those helpers of yours


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well brownie is STILL PREGNANT!!! however shackles had a set of boy/girl twins at 11:30 lastnight and #22 had QUADS at 5:30 this morning!! One was born dead but they were all big healthy lambs! I know she was big but I have no idea where she put them!! I'm going out to give selenium shots after my coffee so I will get some pictures to post 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What she said lol ^ . What adoreable little fuzzballs!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

MY GOODNESS they are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the first pic is my favourite (so far...).


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I noticed yesterday afternoon, 22's ran lamb wasn't as perky as his sisters... So I gave him a couple ounces of colostrum with a bottle and then a few hours later. I also put a coat on him and then put him back with mom. When I did my 3 o'clock check everyone was sleeping so I left them. When I did my 5 o'clock check he has really went down! His mouth is cold and he won't get up. So he is in the house, he still drinks from a bottle but with very little vigor  I'm not feeling very positive... And to top it all off my round bale fell over yesterday and killed one of my goat kids. :'( things are just going too sideways!! I need something to go my way for a while!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh I'm sorry. if sheep are anything like goats, you need to warm him up before giving him food or else his belly can't digest it..... I hope he pulls through. he's super cute!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Super Cute!! What kind of sheep are they?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry honey :hug:
I hope he comes around for you ray:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

He is currently sitting on my son(the human furnace) under a wool blanket. I lit a fire, just waiting for the floor to get warm before I lay him on it. He is warming up, the inside of his mouth isn't cold anymore. So hopefully I can bring him around! I really don't want to lose him. Plus I get extra attached when their sleeping on your lap drinking a bottle like a baby  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hard not to get attached to that cute face! 

try rigorous rubbing.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

He is warming by the fire now! My dog is VERY upset that THING is in HER bed infront of HER fire haha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute! I wanna snuggle!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope he pulls through for you. I find anymore that it is really questionable if all kids get fed properly when there are 3 or more. All those lambs are too cute!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well he is standing well on his own, he peed a lot and just had an enormous poop!! He seems much more alert! His mom has a bag like a Holstein cow, and that breed is supposed to feed triplets with no trouble... He just seemed week to begin with and then the temp dropped!! I'm really hoping I can get him doing better and then maybe take him back out to mom! He can't live in the house forever!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i don't know....he looks awfully comfortable inside the house (and your son doesn't seem to mind either....)


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha I know! He has taken over the dog bed!! My dog is NOT impressed lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well brownie is still pregnant... Maybe she did catch on her second breeding... She just seemed so bagged up! Bit of a head scratcher! #17(Maa) on the other hand is due today! She bagged up a bunch overnight and is currently in the barn taking turns eating and being uncomfortable!! So hopefully she doesn't wait too long!! I'm laying in my bed having a break listening to the goings on, on the baby monitor! The temp dropped to -10 of course because we have babies due! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well it has been INSANE here for the past couple weeks!! We have had 17 lambs born and lost three... It has been about -20 here every night, so there has been a lot of barn checks! We have three more ewes to lamb and then a couple week break and then were lambing out our first time ewes! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OH WOW ! Congratulations  Your pictures are amazing !
Such gorgeous little animals  I had to look twice at the last picture .
I was like "wow , that lamb has a coat just like a tabby cat" ! Im way tired , ready for bed but I saw your post and had to check out the pictures ! That is really a awesome shot ! Soooo funny , lol. 
And of course the one on the bed sleeping , too cute , lol.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha yeah our goat kids and two barn cats sleep in a heap under the heat lamp! It is so cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the pictures of everyone snuggling is soo cute! sorry for the ones you've lost.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, 24 lambs oven and 19 alive! It was a really tough few weeks with the cold weather... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

